#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Путешествия >  > > >  >  > Таиланд >  > > >  >  >  Тайланд 2008

## Zom

Бангкок, Айютая, Саун Мок.
май 2008




(тайская мечеть -)


чего хотят женщины? -)


монастырь Чонлапратан (Бангкок)


монастырь Чонлапратан (Бангкок)


монастырь Чонлапратан (Бангкок) - монашеский домик

----------


## Zom

зал для медитаций


главный храм


Аджан Панньянанда


Чонлапратан


Sacred dog -)


тропический ливень


монашеский потоп -)

----------


## Zom

Чонлапратан - главный храм


Чонлапратан вечером после дождя. Крематорий.


Чонлапратан вечером после дождя. 


Чонлапратан.


Чонлапратан вечером после дождя.

----------


## Zom

Камбоджийские монахи.


Golden Mount - резеденция патриарха.


Golden Mount - резеденция патриарха.


Golden Mount - резеденция патриарха.


Тайский буддийский флаг


Golden Mount - резеденция патриарха. Главный храм.


Храмовый камень (линия между пластинами отделяет освящённую территорию от остальной)

----------


## Zom

Глаз Аллаха -)


недовольные саманеры собирают деньги в ящик -))


Будда, обезъяна и слон.

----------


## Zom

Аютая - древняя столица Тайланда. Была разграблена бирманцами.


Аютая.


Аютая.


Аютая.




Аютая.


Внутри огромной ступы - несколько позолоченных самими посетителями статуй.

----------


## Zom

Дерево бодхи.


Аютая.


Аютая.


Аютая.


Аютая. Когда-то это была статуя Будды.


Знаменитая голова Будды в дереве.

----------


## Zom

Аютая. Огромная золочёная статуя Будды.


Аютая. Лежачий Будда.


Аютая. Один из многочисленных разрушенных храмов, очень спокойное и умиротворяющее место, кстати - туристов совсем нет.


Аютая. 


Аютая.

----------


## Zom

Один из храмов в Бангкоке.


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок. Фреска с изображением Аджана Буддадасы.


Аджан Буддадаса.


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок.


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок.


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок.
"Nibbana is present amidst samsara" (про остров -)


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок.

----------


## Zom

Лесной монастырь Суан Мок. Монахи кушают -)


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок. Монашеский домик "кути" 2x3 м.
Расположены ~в 50 метрах друг от друга в лесу. Между ними
тропинки.




Лесной монастырь Суан Мок.


Обезъяны ходят за подаянием к монахам -)

----------


## Zom

Лесной монастырь Суан Мок. Надпись означает примерно следующее:
если вы не работник монастыря, просьба не входить - монахи занимаются
медитацией. Хотя я сначала подумал - "Не входить, злая кошка" -)))


Монашеский кути.


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок. Сушатся.


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок. Площадка для медитации.


Кути.


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок. Люди слушают лекцию.


Лесной монастырь Суан Мок. Аджан читает лекцию..

----------

Бо (07.04.2009)

----------


## Pannyaanatta Armeniave

фотки супер!!!!!  :Big Grin: тока мечеть настроение испортила :Mad:  как ложка дегтя в бочке меда!

----------


## Morris Allan

> фотки супер!!!!! тока мечеть настроение испортила как ложка дегтя в бочке меда!


А ЧТО Ж ИСПОРТИЛА ТО?  ВЫ НЕТЕРПИМЫ?

----------


## Zom

Практикуйте так, чтобы мечети не портили Вам настроение -)

----------


## Ersh

Хорошо-то как... Особенно "Чего хотят женщины"...

----------


## Zom

Еще есть фотки в соседней ветке по Вьетнаму

----------


## Евгений Стройнов

> Хорошо-то как... Особенно "Чего хотят женщины"...


Ага. А все от того, что женщин в Тхераваде не берут в монахини :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> Ага. А все от того, что женщин в Тхераваде не берут в монахини


-)))) 

_ а вообще берут в Шри-Ланке -)_

----------


## Сергей Муай

Создал у себя в профиле альбом небольшой. Накидал несколько фотографий из Чианг Мая. Прошу смотреть :-)) Позднее добавлю серию "Бангкок - город контрастов" :-))

Добавил фотографий в альбом Чианг Май.

----------

